# Mushroom Beer



## carlene9632 (19/10/10)

Can home beer brewers place quality dried mushies in with the beer? At what stage would this be best? What type of brew would compliment the taste best? Currently I am running a website on how to grow mushrooms and I thinking it would be good and beneficial to have an online information.


----------



## BrenosBrews (19/10/10)

A smoked porter, dry mushroomed! LOL

You are talking food grade mushrooms right?...


----------



## j1gsaw (19/10/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> A smoked porter, dry mushroomed! LOL
> 
> You are talking food grade mushrooms right?...




haha, id like a 6% smoked mushie porter that made me see pink monkeys :icon_drunk:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/10/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> A smoked porter, dry mushroomed! LOL
> 
> You are talking food grade mushrooms right?...



:lol: 

Remember "shroom" beer.

Still laugh about that one.

Goomba


----------



## earle (19/10/10)

Ummmmm ....

There was a related a thread a while back. Maybe different mushrooms to what you're thinking of, maybe the same ...
Shroom beer

Edit: a bit too slow


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/10/10)

earle said:


> Ummmmm ....
> 
> There was a related a thread a while back. Maybe different mushrooms to what you're thinking of, maybe the same ...
> Shroom beer
> ...



You provided the link - I was too lazy.

I think the thing that amused the longest (after the initial snort of laughter about the concept), is the fact that AHB members actually thought seriously about the question and how to solve it. That never ceases to amuse the heck out of me.

No matter (how illegal) the problem, AHB will try to provide a solution. The pontification that went on could only be made by non-drug-addled minds.

Goomba


----------



## earle (19/10/10)

Just looked at the website in the OP. Seems the mushroom are of the button variety. There's also an ebook, but that's not all..

Think I'd like some steak-knives as well.


----------



## SuiCIDER (19/10/10)

Depending on the *ahem* 'type' of mushrooms, I would roast lightly and then throw them in the secondary for a few days to a week, however long you secondary your beer for.

On the other hand, other 'types' may need to be fermented with the beer, leaving one in the bottle might also be a nice treat.


----------



## Dazza88 (19/10/10)

I love mushrooms (the eating non mind altering ones) and all types of beer but you guys are crazy.


----------



## katzke (20/10/10)

Mushroom beer is in the same class as Hot Pepper or Jalapeo beer.

A Hot Pepper beer almost won our club BJCP event. The mushroom beer was odd. I did not find the need to sample either one. The Hot Pepper beer was all but sucked up so it must have been my loss.

From what I gather if you want beer that tastes like dirt then try a mushroom beer. That is what the ones I have heard of taste like. It could be they put too many shrooms in the batch. I bet if you google mushroom beer you will get some results.

If it was me I would save the mushrooms for cooking or pickling and make beer that goes with the food.

How about a nice mushroom soup with a hint of stout in it?


----------



## Fents (20/10/10)

katzke said:


> From what I gather if you want beer that tastes like dirt then try a mushroom beer just hop it up with fuggles



:lol:


----------



## hsb (20/10/10)

Nasty! A Fuggles curse on yer' next 8 brews! ;-)






Just from a bit of googling, there's quite a lot of chat about Mushroom Beer from a 'Shroom perspective, rather then brew-centric, might be better advice in this instance, if you're a fungaphile.
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/3862356


----------

